# Rabbit cages for rats?



## noMoreFaith

So I'm in need of a new cage. I currently have one my father made, that has become really rusty now and it's really hard to clean so I need to just buy one. However, I'm afraid I can't afford a huge one, and in fact I'm looking for something from under 150$. I know, it sounds cheap, but my parents have to pay for it. I saw some rabbit cages, quite wide but lacking in heigh, like this: http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=748&pf_id=8569
Isn't it too small? Is it okay? I have 4 females, but quite small in size really, all but 1 are pretty lazy. I'm thinking of something like the one above, and bigger perhaps. Or in that style: http://www.rabbitcagesource.com/rabbit-cages/indoor-rabbit-cages/prevuepetsmallanimalhomeonstand.cfm

What do you suggest? (I don't mind if the cage bars are too wide, I can fix that)


----------



## jadeangel

If you can spend $150, I'm going to suggest either a critter nation or a ferret nation  If you go here you can get one of those for that price plus free shipping. I have one of the CN and I absolutely love it!

You might also want to look into the Martin cages, I know lots of users have those as well  Don't want to just plug my fave xD


----------



## noMoreFaith

I've seen that most rat owners own these types of cages. However, I should have already mentioned I don't live in the US. I live in Greece, and these cages are not available here. Moreover, I suggested the price converting euros to dollars. 150$ in euros is much less, which means a really big cage here would be 300 in $. I apologize, my mistake. So judging from the money I have, I can't pay for a critter nation-style cage. This is why I'd like to hear opinions on rabbit cages, because that's what there's available


----------



## Vixie

Rabbit cages are typically fine as long as the very bottom has a solid floor, they tend to be pretty big which is awesome but so does their bar spacing! But I see you mentioned that could be taken care of so I see no problems here!


----------



## noMoreFaith

^Glad to hear that. I was worried because rats prefer climbing and with the cage I'm buying there won't be much space to add more than one level.


----------



## smesyna

For the second one, do you know if that grate is removable? If not, I would NOT get that cage.

For both of those, I'd want to buy extra shelves.

24 inches high is high enough, many use the martins 680 which is 30x18x24. With two small shelves and hammocks and such, they have plenty of climbing room.

If you can get the ferplast brand though, why not their rat cages? The rabbit cages have large bar spacing.

Oh and ferplast sells corner shelves that are universal that you can add to any cage.


----------



## Kiko

I have used rabbit cages before, and as long as hammocks and preferable another little shelf are given it is fine.

You really cant use liners on the bottom unless you have heavy things all over the place, so I just use carefresh or yesterdays news or aspen. A small layer so they can't fling it out TO badly LOL


----------



## noMoreFaith

smesyna: I live in Greece and I can't find any rat cages. Only rabbit ones-from Ferplast I've only seen this cage available. I think I've seen a rat cage at one store but it was WAY too expensive. 

So I did buy a cage 2 days ago, right now we're making a stand with wheels, and will add one or two levels. It's not really big, but I think it's comfortable (also judging from the fact they're lazy and dislike climbing, playing etc. in their cage). 

This is it:


----------



## Ratsanctuary

I also use a rabbit cage for my boys, Well 3 rabbit cages combined... You can make shelves and other levels very easily. But be careful females and smaller rats may be able to squeeze out between the bars. My females cant be kept in a rabbit cage because they can squeeze out of just about any cage.


----------

